# pear wood?



## smoke_it_up (Oct 9, 2007)

has anyone ever tried pear wood. i work w/ a guy that has two trees that have stopped produceing and it being a fruit tree thought i might get some wood when he cuts them down but was wondering if it leaves a good taste and what kind of meats it might be best to smoke w/ it.

thanks for any advice and input


----------



## Deer Meat (Oct 9, 2007)

I have never used it myself, but I don't see why you couldn't. I bet it would go great with chicken or pork.


----------



## low&slow (Oct 9, 2007)

I use a lot of pear wood. It works great on just about everything. It is a nice subtle smoke flavor. I like it best with chicken.


----------



## walking dude (Oct 9, 2007)

never have tried it.......but i know abunch of folks here who like using fruit woods........i know from reading posts here......it will give a milder flavor......

but others will be along who has more info for you..........


d8de


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 9, 2007)

Pear is nice, mild and not real sweet. Grab that tree!


----------



## smoke_it_up (Oct 9, 2007)

sweet that sounds good thank for the input. thought it might be good to use just wasnt sure how it would taste and havent heard alot about it in here, sure heres a post or thread about it somewhere in here. debi did you see the q-view i finally got up w/ the burgers last night they where awsome.


----------



## walking dude (Oct 9, 2007)

are these trees dead......or just not producing.........?
won't this wood have to be cured debi?

not cured........seasoned............


d8de


----------



## smoke_it_up (Oct 10, 2007)

he tld me that they don't produce anymore but every yr it does produce a few small pears but they dont mature has bees liveing in them and still leaf out somewhat but his wifey want some apple trees and to get rid o the pear so i thought i would take some of the ood off his hands for my hopefully sb i get for christmas if all goes well


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 10, 2007)

NO I didn't see the Qview. I'll go find it. If you like hickory thisk of pear as half stength but sweeter. I have three pears I prune twice a year and still don't get enough. I just paid $25 plus shipping to get more and it was like 10 pounds worth.


----------



## smokeydobee (Oct 10, 2007)

I have been using pearwood this summer and it is not my favorite I dont think. I like apple and cherry, the pear seems to have a little more of a bitter flavor to me. I have a question regarding all wood used in smoking... I hope this is ok answering and asking too... I have switched to using a chimney of charcoal to start the fire and then using splits the rest of the way through... as some have said to me earlier on... however when using this method , the smoke flavor is seeming to get too intense on the outside and not getting enough smoke onto the inside if that makes sense..  in other words the smoke flavor is mainly on the first quarter in thick of the meat and then it just cooks in side . I have had smoked fish and meat that seems to have smoke flavor deep into the meat. any pointers? Thanks!


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 12, 2007)

Maybe your not burning hot enough? Is it like to much smoke but not enough flavor?


----------

